# Found 31 yellows today!



## penix007 (Apr 16, 2013)

I found 31 in Williamsburg area in damp locations.


----------



## gin macon county (May 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## kbunnell (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

anybody doin any good down there?dry here in ohio


----------



## runbch (Oct 1, 2014)

great find, wish I was doing as well here in western kentucky


----------



## klilly20 (Mar 21, 2015)

I am new to morels. com but have been hunting Morels for many years and I am new to Kentucky What is the law on picking morels on federal lands such as Corps of engineers lands and wild management land?


----------



## kay (Mar 16, 2013)

Seriously?! what are your ground temps down there? We're in northern central Ohio...I think we're WEEKS away from yellows! Have any pics to share? Good luck with your season!


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

You CAN pick on Corp grounds...and on LBL. I THINK we still have a week or so before they come up. In MO...100 mile north of Springfield, My Mom ALWAYS made sure cows were off leased ground on April 1....so they would not hurt the mushroom hunting...Here in Western Ky we are about 200 miles SOUTH of there....so we should warm up a little faster....I have been here 8 years and haven't found a spot yet....is frustrating...as I always found LOTS in Mo.


----------



## marty (Apr 15, 2013)

I would check with there offices to see if you can hunt there. I have land joining the Danial Boone National forest which I know you can hunt. Not real sure where you are. Living in Florida but always spend the month of April in Kentucky hunting mushrooms.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw a report and pics of @ a dozen small blacks being found today in south central KY (way south).


----------



## shroomer71 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm mushroom hunter that just bought some land in Pulaski county and trying to find out when the season usually starts in that area. I am from Indiana and know the season and spots up there, but with this being farther south I figure it to be earlier.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shroomer71, I have seen 3 reports the past 3 days of small blacks being found in Allen, Pulaski/Wayne counties. Checkout kentuckyhunting.net under their general hunting forum. There are 2 separate morel threads started there. Blacks in that part of the state like north and east facing hillsides with a mix of hickory and poplar. I like to search an area that is new to me by starting in the morning with the sun to my back and I will slowly search those east facing hillsides. That angle of the sun helps make them more visible. Good luck at your new place.


----------



## shroomer71 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanx for the info ricard76 I will definitely take that info to the woods with me!


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Blacks have started to pop really good this week. This weekend should be outstanding for blacks with a few greys/whites/yellows starting to pop also. I picked a few blacks yesterday that were 3-5 inches tall along with a few smaller.


----------

